# SMB 3's Vs SMB Elites



## DrumRunner

Elites, all day..I don't like the 3s, they may be slightly more contoured than the 2s but if you are going to go ahead and spend the money I would get the new VenTech Elites. They are the only boot I'll use. They are made to fit your horse's leg, not let dirt in, and they are breathable so not to hold heat on your horse's leg..


----------



## Monty77

Yeah that's what I thought, considering the pictures in the flyer. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

You're welcome!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings

Thank for poting this and for the informative response! I was JUST going to post a thread asking which was better, the VenTech Elite SMB or the SMB 3. I am looking into getting the 4-pack. There is only a $10 difference too!

Thanks again!


----------



## DrumRunner

You're welcome! They are definitely worth the few extra dollars..I love mine!


----------



## IslandWave

I've never used the SMB 3s, but I love the elites that I have!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

I personally would choose the 3s over the new VenTech Elites....if it were the old Elites I would be ALL over them. But they have changed and I don't like how they are put together now. I have used the new elites and won't ever again....first time using them my horse did her occasional over reach and cut right through the boot. I have had a few other friends go through the same with the boot not holding up. 

I have used the 3s and like them as they are thicker and not as flimsy as the Elites. 

And every brand of boot I have owned....lets dirt in at one point or another.


----------



## DrumRunner

The thickness is one of the reasons I don't like the SMB 3s..Like you said, all boots let in a little dirt, but with that thickness the boot doesn't fit near as well as the VenTech Elites and where the boot doesn't fit the leg dirt gets in and wedges between the boot and the horse's leg. So not only is there a dirt buildup under the boot, the thickness holds in all of the extra heat to the leg and can cause serious injury. The VenTech are lighter not flimsy, and more contoured to fit the horse's leg, which doesn't let much dirt in because it fits better. The reason they are "flimsy" is because the new material is breathable so the heat isn't held on the leg.The thickness doesn't have anything to do with the protection level and support....Companies create new and better things to replace the older things that don't work as well as the bettered products. Research says it all.
http://profchoice.com/p-6396-customer-care.html
___________________________________________
VenTECH™ Elite Sports Medicine Boots were designed specifically for either the front or rear legs. Generally, your horse will wear the same size on both front and rear legs, as the size difference was taken into consideration in the design, but measure to be sure. VenTECH™ Elites come in three sizes for both front and rear legs.

The SMB-3™ is available in three sizes with relatively the same cut and feel as the SMBII® but we have added a Lycra binding at the edge to help keep the dirt out and cut it up a little higher in the front to work with a bell boot. .
____________________________________________
How long can my horse wear Sports Medicine Boots?
Maximum wear time is four hours for all boots except boots with VenTECH™ technology. Those boots can be worn longer due to the breathable, ventilated neoprene and lining.

____________________________________________
Now with VenTECH technology, the Elite Sports Medicine Boot is lightweight and multi-layered with a ventilated, limestone-based neoprene exterior and UltraShock lining. Ventilated neoprene conforms to your horse, allows heat and moisture to escape, and keeps your horse cool, comfortable and performing at its best. The boot provides 360 degrees of protection, safeguarding the cannon bone, tendons and soft tissue, and is proven to absorb over 26% of energy from hoof impact. The uniquely designed suspensory strap stretches with each stride, allowing full ankle movement and helping to eliminate hyperextension of the fetlock. The distinctive angle of this strap guarantees proper application, ensuring the boot provides maximum protection. 

___________________________________________
The SMB-3 is a hybrid between the two best selling protective boots: the original SMB II and the VenTECH SMB Elite. The exterior is constructed with Professional's Choice signature limestone-based neoprene. Together with an UltraShock lining, the SMB-3 safeguards the cannon bone, tendons and soft tissue, while absorbing energy from hoof impact. The slightly longer suspensory strap stretches with each stride allowing full ankle movement, and helps to eliminate hyperextension of the fetlock. The SMB-3 is cut back at the lower front to allow for proper fit when used with any Professional's Choice bell boot. Lyrca binding stretches to create a more snug fit along the top and bottom of the boot, helping to keep dirt out. Once again, the Professional's Choice motto is achieved, The more comfortable the horse, the better the performance


----------



## 1RedHorse

I only use legacies and polos.

I actually have a set of 4 smbs 3s for sale.

Just don't care for professional choice products. Don't hold up IME


----------



## MangoRoX87

How about them so called NO TURN BELL BOOTS? Uh hu. I should sue because my horse gets maximum turning out of them. :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner

I hate their bell boots..Those things are crap. My horse can wear those bell boots once and it's done.. I only just Justin bell boots, I've had the same two pair for about two years now..I'm going to go buy like five pair, Justin just discontinued them.


----------



## Monty77

Yeah, bell boots are another thing. Ive got a pair of "no name" bell boots and they work just as well as any others I've tried. Some are just better than others. 
In your opinion, would you use bell boots on trail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Yep, I do..Unless I'm just around the house bareback or swimming in the summer my horses wear support boots and bell boots..Even if it's just for a long trot in the round pen they wear bell boots..


----------



## equiniphile

I love my Elites, but I haven't heard much (good or bad) about the 3s.


----------



## BarrelRacer23

I prefer the elites because there light and breathable. I haven't had any issues with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

